# Need / Necessity



## Hawaiano

Hola a todos,

Siempre tengo dudas con estas palabras.... Existe alguna diferencia entre ellas cuando actuan como sustantivo? Entiendo que su traduccion cuando actuan como sustantivo es "Necesidad" pero... Son intercambiables? Como se sabe cuando utilizar una u otra? Pongo algunos ejemplos que no si estaran bien redactados:

- There is no need/necessity for you to come.
- We have to match our resources with your necessities/needs
- I have the necessity/need of eating chocolate! 

Muchas gracias (siento la falta de acentos pero estoy en un teclado extranjero)


----------



## Cereth

hola hawaiano es interesante tu pregunta...en tu primer ejemplo la opción sería there is no need for you to come...las 2 siguientes me suenan bien con ambos...

yo creo que jamás he escuchado cuando se trata de una oración negativa que utilicen "neccesity" siempre dicen need, there is no need...pero esperemos que nos dice un nativo...suerte


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, buenísima pregunta... nunca lo había pensado, pero tienes razón que son casi intercambiables. Diría que *necessity* me suena más urgente, más necesario  ; es algo que es un requisito. Mientras, *need* me parece un poco menos urgente. A veces, la gente usa la palabra *need* cuando es algo que quieren, no que necesitan.

*There is no need for you to come.*
Puede significar que ya no te necesitan que vengas porque no hay necesidad, o puede ser una manera edecada para decir que ya no quieren que vengas.

*There is no necessity for you to come.*
Esto lleva el definitivo sentido de que tú ibas a venir por alguna razón especifica: ibas a venir con las bebidas, firmar algo, traer algo lo que necesitaban. Pero, ahora ya lo tienen entonces, no es urgente ni necesario que vengas.

*We have to match our resources with your needs.*
Needs aquí pueden ser las cosas que son urgentes para que la compañía siga o pueden ser las cosas que le gustaría tener la compañía. 

*We have to match our resources with your necessities.*
Si estuvieramos hablando sobre un campamiento para niños descapacitados, un need sería libros de dibujar y lapices de color. Son needs de verdad, los necesita el campamiento para formar actividades durante el dia para los niños. Pero, un necessity sería comida o camas para ellos. 

*I have the need to eat chocolate! *
Esto me  hace pensar que te da la gana comer chocolate. Puede ser que acabas de romper con tu novio, y necesitas algo para consolarte. ji ji El chocolate funciona para mi! Es un need sí, pero no es algo urgente.

*I have the necessity to eat chocolate! *
Si tu medico te dijo que si tú no comieras chocolate, te morirías, esto sería un necessity. ji ji 


Espero haberte ayudado! Por favor, dime si dijo algo confuso o incorrecto. Esperemos las opiniones de los demas.


----------



## Sallyb36

es need en todos ejemplos


----------



## Cereth

Hola Venus, que buena explicación, gracias!! pero me pregunto porque Sally no menciona necessity??? (°_°)*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cereth said:
			
		

> pero me pregunto porque Sally no menciona necessity??? (°_°)*


 Yo tambien... ni idea...


----------



## Hawaiano

Muchas gracias, veo que la diferencia entre ambas no es muy grande y que en todo caso no es incorrecto usar uno u otro aunque pueda cambiar ligeramente el significado.

VenusEnvy, no te encontre ninguna falta gramatical, todo perfecto! Unicamente campamiento que es campamento.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hawaiano said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, veo que la diferencia entre ambas no es muy grande y que en todo caso no es incorrecto usar uno u otro aunque pueda cambiar ligeramente el significado.


Sip, lo has pillado bien. La diferencia no es grande y podrías usarlos sin cambiar mucho el significado. 



			
				Hawaiano said:
			
		

> VenusEnvy, no te encontre ninguna falta gramatical, todo perfecto!


¡Wow! ¡No te creo!


			
				Hawaiano said:
			
		

> Unicamente campamiento que es campamento.


Gracias por la correccionita.


----------



## Sallyb36

There is no necessity for you to come
We have to match our resources with your necessities
I have the necessity to eat chocolate.

me suenan mal.

no digo nada de necessity porque en los ejemplos dados needs estaba la palabra correcta.

se puede decir, I need to eat chocolate, it's a necessity. Eating chocolate is a necessity, pero no I have the necessity..


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> There is no necessity for you to come
> We have to match our resources with your necessities
> I have the necessity to eat chocolate.
> 
> me suenan mal.
> 
> no digo nada de necessity porque en los ejemplos dados needs estaba la palabra correcta.


Really???? Those sentences sound incorrect to you?? I'm sorry, Sally, but I've heard necessity used frequently in contexts like these. 

Granted, using "necessity" in the last one does sound a bit odd, but using it in the example demonstrates its difference when compared to "need".


----------



## Mei

Maybe it's because you live in different places...  

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

Maybe it's a BE/AE difference... I don't know.. I doubt that, though. *Necessity* and *need* are pretty universal words.

*Any other Brits or Americans who want to settle this dispute?*


----------



## Sallyb36

Yes, they all sound strange VenusEnvy.  I don't know if it's an Ae/BE diference or not, we'll have to wait on public opinion


----------



## Cereth

Mmm this is very interesting Sally , now that i see that you are British maybe that is why i feel more confortable using "need" instead of necessity (that is why I learned most of my english speaking with Brits)...


----------



## Sallyb36

I wonder Cereth?  I'm dying to find out what others have to  say.


----------



## Sallyb36

Sorry you're no longer in lust city!!


----------



## Bil

'A necessity' es algo que es indispensable o imprescindible mientras que se define 'a need' con frecuencia como un deseo.  Para saber cuándo utilizar la una o la otra, pregúntese, '¿es una cosa totalmente imperativo?' Si que no, salvo en sentido figurado (por ejemplo, chocolate), opte por 'need.'


----------



## VenusEnvy

Bil: Where are you from?


----------



## Sallyb36

need and necessity come from the same root a necessity is something you need.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> need and necessity come from the same root a necessity is something you need.


Sure. But, I'm saying that they can carry difference nuances. I gather that you're saying you'd rather not use "necessity" at all?


----------



## Sallyb36

no, you can say it's a necessity that.... but not I have a necessity....


----------



## Mei

Sí, los productos de primera necesidad serían los alimentos o las medicinas. El problema es cuando necesitas comer chocolate, no es una necesidad vital.

Así lo veo yo... 

Mei


----------



## James Brandon

I think that expressions such as "there is no _need_ for you to do XYZ" would be far more common in British English, as mentioned. Because there is no... need to use the word "necessity", which is longer and almost pompous, i.e. too 'philosophical' in tone. 

I suppose you could say something like: "I feel the necessity to do XYZ", but it does sound stilted. "Need" would be more readily used in British English.


----------



## Mei

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> no, you can say it's a necessity that.... but not I have a necessity....



So, if you don't have the necessity, you just need?


----------



## dauda98

Well, as an American I have to say that I agree with the Brits.  It is incorrect to use necessity in the samples given (it's bad english).  Need would be correct.


----------



## alelifich

Mi diccionario Oxford dice lo siguiente:
Necesity: circumstances that force one to do sth; need. He felt a great necesity to talk about his problems.
Otra definición dice: necessary thing. Food, clothing and shelter *are all basic necesities* of life.

Need: circumstances in which something is lacking or necessary, or which require sth to be done; necesity: There s a great need for a new book on the subject.

Lo que yo entiendo de acá es que básicamente significan lo  mismo y no hay diferencia, sin embargo cuando te queres referir a necesidades básicas por ejemplo se usa necesity sí o sí, en lo demás no hay diferencia alguna, aunque need es mas informal.
A mí me da la impresión como que necesity tiene una connotación que hace a algo que no se puede dejar de hacer. Need me suena un poco más suave.


----------



## VenusEnvy

So, does everyone agree that:

_There is no necessity for you to come.
We have to match our resources with your necessities._

are wrong????


----------



## Cereth

Yes Brandon i also think that necessity sounds pompous...i think the same about cemetery and grave yard... (°~°)!!
and Sally it is a shame that i´m not longer in lust city..


----------



## Sallyb36

No Mei, the meaning of need and necessity is the same, the usage is different but I'm struggling to explain how or why!
If you have a need for something then that something is a necessity..


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> No Mei, the meaning of need and necessity is the same, the usage is different but I'm struggling to explain how or why!


In post #3, I explain the slight nuance each sentence has when you change the word. I'm not saying one sentence sounds more natural than another. I just used them to be able to explain the difference to a non-native.


----------



## alelifich

alelifich said:
			
		

> Mi diccionario Oxford dice lo siguiente:
> Necesity: circumstances that force one to do sth; need. He felt a great necesity to talk about his problems.
> Otra definición dice: necessary thing. Food, clothing and shelter *are all basic necesities* of life.
> 
> Need: circumstances in which something is lacking or necessary, or which require sth to be done; necesity: There s a great need for a new book on the subject.



OXFORD DICTIONARY


----------



## Sallyb36

VenusEnvy, I think my problem is with saying I have a necessity.., I don't think you can say that!  Even if it is gramatically correct (which i'm not sure about) it sounds strange to me.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> VenusEnvy, I think my problem is with saying I have a necessity.., I don't think you can say that!  Even if it is gramatically correct (which i'm not sure about) it sounds strange to me.


*Sally: Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, sure! We agree on that. 
I guess I got confused because here, you say that all of the sentences sounds wrong and that "need" is the only correct word to use.*


			
				Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> There is no necessity for you to come
> We have to match our resources with your necessities
> I have the necessity to eat chocolate.
> 
> me suenan mal.
> 
> no digo nada de necessity porque en los ejemplos dados needs estaba la palabra correcta.


*
In the following post, I agree with you regarding the last sentence...*


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Really???? Those sentences sound incorrect to you?? I'm sorry, Sally, but I've heard necessity used frequently in contexts like these.
> 
> Granted, using "necessity" in the last one does sound a bit odd, but using it in the example demonstrates its difference when compared to "need".



*Entonces, todo de esto fue un malentendido? Nosotras las dos decimos que en la última frase ("I have the necessity to....") la construcción de las palabras nos suena mal, aunque muestra bien la diferencia entre need y necessity. Creo que el malentendido resultó porque Sally dijo que todas las frases le sonaban mal, mientras que quería decir que solo esa con la construcción rara fue la que le pegó mal...*
ay, ay, ay


----------



## Bil

Hola Venus

Gracias por preguntar, es muy amable.  Lamentablemente y como siempre, me veo perseguido por la policía y necesito permanecer de incógnito.

A propósito, su aclaración de 'need/necessity' es una obra maestra.

b.


----------

